# NBA Finals Game 7: Spurs @ Heat (6/20 9:00PM)



## Wade2Bosh

*Thursday, June 20, 2013 | 9:00 pm | TV: ABC*









*@*









*Probable Starting Lineups*

    

    ​


----------



## doctordrizzay

Well it comes down to this. 

The pinnacle of sports. Game 7 in the Finals

Does Lebron late game dominance continue into Game 7?

Can Wade take it back to the old days, just one more time?

Can Bosh find his stroke again and play solid defense.


No home team has ever lost Game 7 at home after winning Game 6.


----------



## UD40

Larry is waiting for us.

I want title #3!!!


----------



## Drizzy

This is THAT game!


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Jace

Leave it all out there. Want to see MBP from the start. Need smart, measured play from Wade. More strong D and rebounding from Bosh, along with hopefully some Js going down. For once our 3-point shooters carried the offense in G6, with all four rotation shooters hitting big 3s. Not sure we'll get that again, but hopefully we can have at least a couple shooters go off.

People are probably counting out the Spurs, saying they'll be too shell-shocked by the G6 near-win, but they're too good for that. They'll come out gunning again. Need to do a better job staving them off as well as keeping our O functioning properly.


----------



## Dee-Zy

SO NERVOUS!!!!!


----------



## Dee-Zy

but a good nervous as opposed to last night before the game started.

(And even during the game at time)


----------



## PoetLaureate

This is definitely a good nervous, last game was just filled with dread


----------



## Drizzy

Just hit me today that it's still far from over. I've been riding a high until now.


----------



## Wade2Bosh




----------



## Marcus13

Here we go. The entire season comes down to tomorrow night. One game. Regardless of the season we had, we all know the entire year is a "Bust" with a loss tomorrow night. I fully believe.

LeBron, Jesus ;; deliver us to the promise land


----------



## Wade County

Feels like a blessing that we get Game 7.

Nervous. Excited. If we're good enough, we'll take this.


----------



## Drizzy

A team worthy of being back to back champions would win Game 7 on their home floor.


----------



## Marcus13

Absolutely agree. History is on our side, if we lose..the Spurs definitely earned it.


----------



## Wade County

^ IF anyone can bounce back from this loss, it's the Spurs. Experienced, savvy...they'll be a tough out.

Marcus...you must've lost your mind when Ray hit that Thray.


----------



## Marcus13

Wade County said:


> ^ IF anyone can bounce back from this loss, it's the Spurs. Experienced, savvy...they'll be a tough out.
> 
> Marcus...you must've lost your mind when Ray hit that Thray.


hahah it was a classic sighting. I jumped up from my desk (I do production scheduling on second shift) and was going around the factory high-fiving all these people...a majority of them being Burmese who don't understand English. It was hilarious.

Then made my way over to a group of guys who were telling me Ray should retire just earlier that night...**** em!


----------



## Drizzy

Wade is -52 in the Finals? Damn.


----------



## Wade County

Damn...that is real bad...

Hopefully he has 1 more good game left in him. We're gonna need everybody tomorrow night.

Now I feel sick.


----------



## UD40




----------



## UD40

Game 7 takes place on June 20th.

Symbolic? I think so.


----------



## Jace

Tomorrow night's T-shirt giveaway:










Fifteen Strong emmeffas.


----------



## Smithian

Whatever happens, Heat forum for life brothers.


----------



## Wade County

Lets get another Larry, lads.


----------



## Drizzy

Smithian said:


> Whatever happens, Heat forum for life brothers.


:clap:


----------



## Drizzy

Wade County said:


> Lets get another Larry, lads.


----------



## Dee-Zy

UD40 said:


> Game 7 takes place on June 20th.
> 
> Symbolic? I think so.


I don't get it!?


----------



## Dee-Zy

Smithian said:


> Whatever happens, Heat forum for life brothers.












and purity to all!!!!!!


----------



## Marcus13

If we win tomorrow - I'm gettin our ring Tatted 


Sent from my iPhone using VS Free


----------



## doctordrizzay

Drizzy said:


> Wade is -52 in the Finals? Damn.


Oh god.

I'm just amazed Spo doesnt see Lebron with shooters on the floor as our best option ALL GAME when Wade isn't playing good...and there is a reason as well. Spo's stubbornness is ****ing mind boggling...The whole damn world knows that Lebron with Miller Chalmers Allen and Battier is a disaster for any opposing team. YET Wade comes in and ****s it all up.

Sucks to hear Spo say that this team will only go as far as Lebron and Wade take us.

I love Wade, but he is injured and it he needs to play alot less tomorrow.


----------



## 77AJ

Here we go .. good luck to you guys. Lets hope we have another classic game, but this time with the Spurs winning.


----------



## Jace

^You're posting in the Heat forum, though...

Deezy...we won our first championship on June 20th.

So surreal we can win or lose it all tonight. Remember being so excited to watch BOS/LAL play G7 in 2010. Absolutely wild having a dog in the fight.


----------



## 77AJ

Jace said:


> ^You're posting in the Heat forum, though...
> 
> Deezy...we won our first championship on June 20th.
> 
> So surreal we can win or lose it all tonight. Remember being so excited to watch BOS/LAL play G7 in 2010. Absolutely wild having a dog in the fight.


Just a lil good jab humor thrown your way. As great as the Heat played in game six, and the Spurs played, that game had some magic that went the Heat way. And some bad coaching decisions by Pop.

It will be interesting to see how game seven plays out.


----------



## doctordrizzay

Is anyone else expecting 23AJ to disappear after game 7 if the Heat win??


----------



## doctordrizzay

I have the top comment


----------



## SharkAA

That is a pretty impressive stat... had no idea, he is tied with Jason Kidd.

http://sportslistoftheday.com/2013/04/21/nba-players-with-the-most-triple-doubles-in-playoff-history/


----------



## UD40

Four quarters, baby! Lets do this shit!!!!!!!!!


----------



## UD40

It's just hitting me.

It's all or nothing tonight...wow.

Game 7, NBA Finals...this is it!!!


----------



## Basel

Good luck tonight, fellas.


----------



## Jace

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHH










^What I feel like right now.




Stakes so high. So much intense pressure. Need a happy ending, as Kings of the jungle.












Dan Crawford is the lead tonight, but they put road-team-lover Scott Foster and somehow Maniac Monty McCutchen (He just did G5) in his cabinet.




> @*flasportsbuzz*  21s Spoelstra said haslem likely will play tonight and not playing him Tuesday was one of "toughest things I have ever done."


Especially if Duncan goes off again. Need Bird in there too, though, and we need those 2nd units to be hyperspacey.


----------



## Jace

Seven years to the day since our first title. Remember that night so vividly. Frickin Friars in Coconut Grove. I was only 20 but somehow drinking. As soon as Wade threw the ball in the air we chugged Irish Carbombs and flooded the streets. That was an insane scene. Wish I'd been in Miami last year.


----------



## UD40

This is the ultimate hurry up and wait situation.


----------



## UD40

Cutting off any and all sports talk for the rest of the day. Immersing myself in work, reading and the Aaron Hernandez saga.

Absolutely on edge for this game tonight. The anticipation is killing me.


----------



## PoetLaureate

The butterflies, they just hit me


----------



## Drizzy

Already can't stand some of the talk from LeBron haters. I'll have to shut down sports discussions too until the game starts. Can't handle it.


----------



## doctordrizzay

Danny Crawford, Scott Foster, Monty McCutchen, Tony Brothers (alternate) your referees for Game 7 of Heat-Spurs, 9 p.m., ABC


----------



## Jace

I stopped watching ESPN altogether somewhere around the CHI series.


----------



## UD40

Spurs are 2-8 in elimination games during the Duncan/Pop era, losing those 8 games by an average 11.5 ppg.

Let's make them 2-9!!!


----------



## UD40

It's only 2:30.

For God's sake.


----------



## PoetLaureate

UD40 said:


> Spurs are 2-8 in elimination games during the Duncan/Pop era, losing those 8 games by an average 11.5 ppg.
> 
> Let's make them 2-9!!!


That makes me feel slightly better about the supposed Spurs mental toughness


----------



## Jace

> @*ESPN_Numbers*  2h Ray Allen will make his 11th career Game 7 appearance tonight, passing Bill Russell for the most in NBA history (via @*EliasSports*).


whoa


----------



## Drizzy

HOW IS THERE STILL MORE THAN 5 HOURS LEFT?!?!?


----------



## doctordrizzay

still 5 hours away till tip off. aaaaaaaghhhhhh


----------



## PoetLaureate

AAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH


sorry, that might happen randomly a few more times between now and 9pm


----------



## UD40

I'm pretty sure the next 4 pages will be random bantering about the time.

I would afraid if we weren't complaining about the wait.


----------



## Smithian

Dee-Zy said:


> and purity to all!!!!!!


----------



## doctordrizzay

Lol Heat fans getting interviewed about the Heat losing Game 6. The people leaving early 


http://www.ebaumsworld.com/video/watch/83370329/


----------



## Ben

I've been awake 14 hours, and there's still just under 4 hours to go. I hate the time difference for this kind of thing. 18 hours of nail biting till we get going.


----------



## doctordrizzay

Slowest day ever.


----------



## UD40

Just owned a big dinner.

Wouldn't mind a food coma...but given my inability to nap I know it won't happen.


----------



## Ben

Few beers to settle the nerves.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Just remember that even when the game starts, there will still be 48 minutes of hell to sit through, and that isnt even including all the timeouts. I wish I could pass out and wake up when the 4th quarter begins. Would save me a few heartaches.


----------



## Wade County

OK guys im officially crapping myself here.

My mind won't even let me consider the possibility we win tonight. I'm building myself up for a loss to let me down easy :laugh:


----------



## doctordrizzay

Losing game 7 at home would be so devastating though.


----------



## Wade County

Absolutely it would be. In my mind I guess the pain of losing it is overriding the potential joy of winning it - so my mind is prepared for the worst case scenario!


----------



## 77AJ

doctordrizzay said:


> Is anyone else expecting 23AJ to disappear after game 7 if the Heat win??


What I can't have an off season to relfect and regroup too ? (grin).


----------



## PoetLaureate

Wade County said:


> OK guys im officially crapping myself here.
> 
> My mind won't even let me consider the possibility we win tonight. I'm building myself up for a loss to let me down easy :laugh:


I watched 2011 "highlights" for this exact reason


----------



## Wade County

Good call. Might go watch some BCS (Boy Cub Swine - opposite to Man Bear Pig) lowlights from 2011.


----------



## Smithian

If we win tonight unlock the troll thread


----------



## Drizzy

Preparing for the worst. Convincing myself Spurs are set to win.

Soft mentality, but it's how I get when I have zero control over the outcome.


----------



## Wade County

Haha - we'll see. Haters gonna hate, but lets not give them any pre-game ammunition.


----------



## UD40

25 minutes!


----------



## Jace

It's weird, I feel like we're coming off a loss that counted as a win. We need to play a lot better.


----------



## doctordrizzay

Well duncan has to be tired as shit


----------



## UD40

And this time, I mean it about my self-imposed Heat forum ban till half time and the end.

It's never a good one when I post this post season.


----------



## doctordrizzay

15 min


----------



## Wade County

FML this is stressful. 10 minutes until go time.

Make or break. Winning or misery.

Please make this a great offseason Miami!!!!


----------



## UD40

5.

My pulse is picking up...


----------



## UD40

No matter where we all are located around the globe, tonight, we all represent for the common cause!


----------



## Wade County

GET THIS WIN MIAMI! COME ON!


----------



## UD40

Game time, my ban begins. See you at half, fellas.

*LETS GO HEAT!!!!!!*


----------



## Wade County

Good luck guys. Here's hoping for Chip #3!

LETS GO MOTHER ****ING HEAT!


----------



## doctordrizzay

This is it


----------



## Wade County

Now or never. Come to play boys. Leave it all on the court.

No matter what, i'm proud of our season, but lets finish it in the right way - with us hoisting Larry.

One more game guys.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

One home win away from a championship. Won 66 regular seasons, all to be able to host a game 7 in our building, if we so needed it. Well here we are...

Let's go HEAT!


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Gotta watch Manu early. Like the questions after game 4 and his game 5, i'm feeling him coming out attacking again in this one.


----------



## Wade County

Sweet jesus this is scary


----------



## Jace

Boats are burnt to a crisp. Get it done!


----------



## Jace

First shot is a Wade long 2. :nonono:


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Bosh2Lebron


----------



## Jace

Bosh2Bron. Nice.


----------



## Wade County

Bad start


----------



## Jace

Rio J


----------



## Wade County

Wario


----------



## Wade County

****


----------



## Jace

Offense already in a funk.


----------



## Wade County

2-8 to start...


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Good things happen when you drive, Wade.


----------



## doctordrizzay

This is looking terrible.


----------



## PoetLaureate

Tight start, they'll loosen up in the second quarter


----------



## Jace

I'm lemon-booty'd up already.


----------



## doctordrizzay

At least the refs are calling the fouls this game so far.


----------



## Jace

Wade post and hook. Good to see.


----------



## Jace

Saw that Wade turnover coming a mile away. He gets so careless.


----------



## Wade County

Yes Dwyane


----------



## Jace

Nice J Wade.


----------



## Wade County

Kawhi is a pain in my ass


----------



## Jace

Too much Ray.


----------



## Wade County

Ray...


----------



## Jace

Not doing anything to get LeBron good looks.


----------



## Wade County

Bad offense...


----------



## Jace

Wario lob.


----------



## Wade County

****ing Wario. Quit turning it over.


----------



## doctordrizzay

GET CHALMERS OFF THE GOD DAMN FLOOR


----------



## Jace

Need to get some legit O going. This is frantic.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Both teams playing awful on offense.


----------



## Wade County

Need to find some O...


----------



## PoetLaureate

this game = woof


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Battier 3333


----------



## Jace

Battithray


----------



## Wade2Bosh

BIRDMAN


----------



## Jace

Birdtip!


----------



## Wade County

SHANE 33


----------



## Jace

I like LeBron trying to find his J there.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Battier 33333 again


----------



## Jace

Battithray part deux!


----------



## PoetLaureate

SHATTIERRRRRRRRRRRR


----------



## Wade County

BATTITHRAY!!!


----------



## doctordrizzay

Can someone please tell WHAT THE **** CHALMERS IS DOING?


----------



## Jace

Chalmers should've just shot. He dribbles into nothing too often.


----------



## Wade County

Wario being way too Wario at the moment


----------



## doctordrizzay

Everytime the ****ing bastard gets the ball he blatantly ****S IT UP


----------



## Wade2Bosh

18-16 after 1

Ball movement picked up at the end of the quarter. Its gotta continue along with attacking the rim.


----------



## doctordrizzay

Good line up though


----------



## Wade County

18-16 Heat after 1.

Now rinse repeat for 3 more quarters and im cool with that!


----------



## Wade2Bosh

1 quarter down. 3 to go. 

This is brutal.


----------



## Wade County

This game is like torture


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Awful shot Wade

Got lucky bird got fouled


----------



## doctordrizzay

Wade has the ugliest shot ever


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Battier 3333 again!


----------



## Jace

Battithray part trois!


----------



## PoetLaureate

omg shane coming alive


----------



## Wade County

Battithrayyyy


----------



## PoetLaureate

Ray needs to stop going off the dribble holy shit


----------



## Wade County

STOP LOBBING!

So many turnovers. ****.


----------



## Jace

Wade kinda killing us for the most part.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Turnovers just killing us


----------



## doctordrizzay

Okay Wade is so god damn bad...****ing Spo just is so blind


----------



## Jace

Seven TOs already.


----------



## Wade County

Retards


----------



## Wade County

7 turnovers already. Just can't happen. Not tonight.


----------



## doctordrizzay

Wade is so clumsy like he doesnt even ****ing care...****ing hate him right now


----------



## Jace

DD he has to play him, especially when LeBron is resting. Unfortunately we have the choice of he, wild Ray, or Wario making plays off the dribble. Wade is the best doing it, but he settles for bad Js too often.


----------



## Wade County

Ray make a ****ing shot


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Mario finally shows up

Great effort


----------



## Jace

There you go Rio!


----------



## PoetLaureate

MORE OF THAT WADE


----------



## Jace

:dwade:block!


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Duncan has two fouls. Gotta attack him.


----------



## Wade County

Nice drive Mario


----------



## Wade County

Bad D on that inbounds


----------



## Wade County

WadeJ


----------



## Jace

Why was Rio so reluctant to take that 3? His body language sucked.


----------



## Wade County

Parker starting to make an impact


----------



## PoetLaureate

Bosh with 3 shit shit shit


----------



## Wade County

**** Bosh


----------



## Jace

****. 3 on Bosh.


----------



## Wade County

Weak call on CB tho


----------



## Jace

Wade getting carried away now. Let LeBron touch.


----------



## doctordrizzay

Way to many jumpers


----------



## Wade County

Another foul on DUncan would be huge


----------



## Jace

We have a 17-13 rebounding edge despite 0 MBPbounds.


----------



## PoetLaureate

Feels like Lebron is saving his energy right now


----------



## doctordrizzay

Bron needs to get going


----------



## Jace

LBJ's 1-5. How far would it have to go for him to toss the headband?


----------



## Wade County

Would love to close this half with a lead


----------



## Jace

I suppose Spo's UD statement was subterfuge.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

MBP and1!

Wow


----------



## PoetLaureate

MAN

BEAR

PIG


----------



## Jace

:manbearpig:+1


----------



## Wade County

MBPPPP


----------



## Wade2Bosh

LBJ 3333


----------



## PoetLaureate

LEBRON JAMES BITCH


----------



## Jace

Le3!


----------



## Wade County

Oooh in and out Thriller


----------



## Jace

SEVEN NATION ZOMBIES


----------



## Wade County

LETREY


----------



## Jace

Keep shooting that Mike.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Neal and his bullshit...


----------



## Jace

****ing BS.


----------



## Jace

Chalmers needs to shoot that when given to him. Nice soft touch.


----------



## Wade County

Neal [email protected]!!


----------



## PoetLaureate

We keep coming soooo close to an 8 point lead


----------



## Jace

Wade in for Rio. PG-less.


----------



## Wade County

Damn, I think LBJ was more open than he thought on that drive


----------



## doctordrizzay

oh mann


----------



## Jace

No no no yes J from Wade.


----------



## PoetLaureate

this game, lol


----------



## Wade2Bosh

How the **** did Manu get through that mess and still make that layup?

That team makes some insane shots.


----------



## Wade County

Spurs hitting some garbage shots


----------



## Wade County

To be fair, Wade is shooting well from the midrange tonight. Was still an awful shot and if he missed i'd be pissed.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Ray Allen cant dribble tonight. What is going on there?


----------



## doctordrizzay

If Ray Allen dribbles the ****ing ball one more ****ing time im done.


----------



## Jace

Ray sucking. Now another timeout.


----------



## PoetLaureate

Ray, please stop


----------



## Wade County

Ray has been an absolute disaster tonight


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Cannot go on another drought to end the 1st half.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Gonna say what I havent said in weeks.

This game needs more Shane Battier.


----------



## doctordrizzay

Battier needs to take Millers minutes....Miller missing the most open shots


----------



## Jace

UD in. 

Mike only gets two more misses from 3 without a make.


----------



## Wade County

Ray 0-3 and 3 turnovers. Come on man. Don't go from hero to goat.


----------



## Wade County

Def more Shane needed tonight. He's on.


----------



## PoetLaureate

Miller has been in and out, real close


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Shane and UD in


----------



## Wade County

CB with 0 points and 3 fouls hurts too.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

LBJ 3333


----------



## Jace

#LBJRC3


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Awful call.


----------



## Jace

Foul? Shame.


----------



## Wade County

LETHREE


----------



## PoetLaureate

**** that call


----------



## Jace

Free points.


----------



## Wade County

BAILOUT!


----------



## Wade County

Absolute garbage call that one


----------



## Jace

Wade and Ray hould apparently stop doing anything.


----------



## Wade County

Um..LBJ...


----------



## Jace

Replay of the last game. So tired of this.


----------



## doctordrizzay

Yup here comes the Refs to save the spurs


----------



## Jace

Wade making some difficult to sustain shots. I'll take the makes.


----------



## Jace

Typical useless, away from the ball Wario foul leading to FTs.


----------



## Jace

Got so lucky there. Wario looked off both Wade and LeBron off curls and tried to do bullshit on his own.


----------



## Jace

:dwade:


----------



## PoetLaureate

Dwyane is hitting his shit tonight


----------



## doctordrizzay

Spurs 15 Freethrows.

Heat 3.

Unreal


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Wade! Great half for him and great quarter for Lebron

46-44 at the half

won the 1st quarter, even in the 2nd. 

Gotta stop with the turnovers in the 2nd half.


----------



## Wade County

Wade J! Heat lead!


----------



## doctordrizzay

At least we are up.


----------



## Jace

So we salvaged the collapse. Good to know we can play much better, but they're not playing so hot either. Their Big 3 has given them more already than ours. We need to get Bosh going.


----------



## PoetLaureate

24 minutes away, win this half


----------



## Wade County

Gonna need CB to work out his shit and not pick up a foul. We need some interior O.


----------



## Wade County

Wade and Bron doing work.


----------



## Jace

File this under "Huh?": Ray Allen is our only player with multiple assists, 3.


----------



## Wade County

Just need Miller or Ray to give us something. Both struggled.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

15-3 Spurs advantage from the line. 

Heat gotta start attacking in the 2nd half.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Halfway through. How is everyone holding up?


----------



## tone wone

Sucks Bosh couldn't get into the game offensively before getting into foul trouble.


----------



## Wade County

This game is on a knife edge.


----------



## PoetLaureate

I'm wearing my Michael Beasley jersey for good luck, don't ask me why. Should I switch to Lebron for the second half?


----------



## Wade County

^ We're up 2. Dont change a thing.


----------



## Jace

Good look terrible take for Bosh.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

nice runner by Mario


----------



## Wade County

Come on Chris


----------



## Jace

Maybe need an early sub of Shane for Miller. They're going to attack him.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

LBJ 3333

broken play 3.


----------



## Jace

Le3. Good to see him take the time to set and shoot like practice.


----------



## Wade County

Mike...


----------



## Wade County

Defense...


----------



## Jace

Leonard shooting 100% in that area.


----------



## Wade County

Kawhi killing us


----------



## Jace

Can we stop with the BS TOs?


----------



## PoetLaureate

We need a real leeeeaaadddd


----------



## Jace

No more cross-court bullshit passes. They're picking off every single one.


----------



## Wade County

No turnovers guys


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Kawhi Leonard and Jimmy Butler. Two emotionless robots who cant miss(against us at least) when in their spots.


----------



## Wade County

Kawhi Leonard. Jimmy Butler. Paul George.

All these dudes play out of their mind on us.


----------



## Jace

Chalmers man.


----------



## Wade County

Bosh getting owned by Duncan again


----------



## Wade County

WARIO!!!


----------



## Jace

Wow Wade. He, Ray, and Chalmers are all cancelling out a lot of any good they've done.


----------



## Wade County

These turnovers!?!!!


----------



## Smithian

Oh Bosh, you poor soul.


----------



## doctordrizzay

Does it really have to be this close?


----------



## Wade County

We need to sort our shit out. Game tied. 3rd quarter.

Do we want this? Or are they gonna celebrate in our house?


----------



## Wade County

Rio and Miller are 0-9 from downtown.


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami

Bosh and Miller need to make some points.


----------



## Jace

Nice Wade!


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami

Another dumb turnover.


----------



## Jace

WARIO


----------



## Wade County

****ing Danny Green


----------



## doctordrizzay

CHALMERS **** OFFFF


----------



## doctordrizzay

We arnt winning this game


----------



## Wade County

So many bad turnovers


----------



## doctordrizzay

Wades a -11 and Anderson is a +13


----------



## Wade2Bosh

LBJ 333


----------



## Jace

:lebron:


----------



## Wade County

Great D


----------



## Wade County

LeTrey!


----------



## Wade2Bosh

LBJ 3333 again


----------



## Wade County

Rebounds...


----------



## Jace

:lebron:333


----------



## Wade2Bosh

this ****ing robot...


----------



## doctordrizzay

Bron on fire from 3


----------



## PoetLaureate

Kahwi is cold blooded omg


----------



## Jace

Leonard is that superstar call guy this series.


----------



## Wade County

LETHREES


----------



## Smithian

Time to







Bosh


----------



## Jace

JVG and Breen can never even figure out who is fouling him.


----------



## Wade County

FOH Kawhi, seriously man...


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Not even looking at the rim. Like I said earlier, they make so many bullshit shots.


----------



## Wade County

As if Kawhi hit that shit. WTF


----------



## Wade County

Hopefully the LeThrees have opened up the driving lane


----------



## Jace

Of course.


----------



## doctordrizzay

Wow and now we are losing again


----------



## Wade County

Now Diaw hitting 3s.**** me.


----------



## PoetLaureate

omg they are living off garbage


----------



## Wade County

Up 4 to down 1 in like, 10 seconds.


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami

We can't win if only LeBron and Wade is contributing with points.


----------



## Jace

Can't afford to give up those easy shots at the rim in transition anymore.


----------



## Smithian

Again.

Time to







Bosh. For his own good.


----------



## Wade County

Please make a run to end this quarter.


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami

Too bad that Leonard is playing great.


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami

Only three of ur players have made points in this half.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Spurs with 8 points in 43 seconds. Wow.


----------



## Wade County

We need a lift from somebody unexpected.


----------



## Wade County

Another turnover. Fantastic.


----------



## Jace

Spo stop being stupid. Get the ball out of Mario's hands. He's not a player you go down with. Are you ****ing kidding me?


----------



## Wade County

Aint lookin good fellas


----------



## Jace

10 TOs between Wade, Allen, and Chalmers.


----------



## Jace

Yes LeJ.


----------



## Wade County

Rio trying to do too much. Space the floor, dont go creating off the dribble wildly. 

Get the ball to Lebron. He's feeling it.


----------



## Wade County

Bron got pep in that step


----------



## Wade County

Ray is playing woeful tonight


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Battier 3333


----------



## Jace

Leonard finally misses that shot and we can't get the board, leading to Neal insanity.


----------



## Jace

Big Battithray..


----------



## Jace

More well-defended BS going down.

WARIO BANK!


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami

Nice three by Chalmers.


----------



## Wade County

Huge Battithray there


----------



## doctordrizzay

Yay chalmers gave us our bullshit shot!!!


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami

Jace said:


> 10 TOs between Wade, Allen, and Chalmers.


That's pathethic.


----------



## Wade County

MARIO!!! #33333!!!


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Mario 33333

****ing Mario. Wanna kill him one second, hug him the next

72-71 after 3

Up 1 with 12 minutes to go. My goodness. 

Hope that 3 gives us more life. 


Time to go all out!


----------



## PoetLaureate

ahahaha


----------



## Wade County

12 minutes of the most intense basketball we will ever watch fellas. Prepare to be annihilated.


----------



## doctordrizzay

This is WAYYY to much


----------



## Wade County

Im worried about our O. All our offense have been jumpers tonight.

4th quarter legs could be an issue.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

This is gonna be so freaking tough to watch.


----------



## Wade County

This is as big a moment as I can remember in any sport.

Game 7. 12 minutes. 1pt lead.

**** my life this is too much.


----------



## PoetLaureate

win quarter, win title

12 MINUTES


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Bosh has only played 19 minutes and didnt pick up a foul in the 3rd. 

He has 0 points, but he needs to go all out this quarter. If he wont help on the offensive end, he's gotta use his legs to help us everywhere else.


----------



## Wade County

Gut check time. 

HOLY SHIT THIS IS INTENSE.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Battier 3333


----------



## Jace

BATTIHRAY PART CINQ!


----------



## doctordrizzay

Shane having one of those nights


----------



## Wade County

I want to cry. My body hurts.

This is too intense guys.


----------



## Wade County

BATIITHRYA!


----------



## Wade County

Starring Shane Battier as Mike Miller!


----------



## Wade County

Bad possession Lebron


----------



## PoetLaureate

just make 1 please


----------



## Wade County

****ing Leonard.


----------



## LA68

Wade County said:


> Starring Shane Battier as Mike Miller!


... as Ray Allen !

Its good to have depth.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Great D by Bird


----------



## Jace

Way to crash the boards.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Wow, great start to the quarter for Bird


----------



## doctordrizzay

AHHH so damn intense


----------



## Wade County

INTENSE!!


----------



## Wade County

Make our freebies


----------



## doctordrizzay

LANE VIOLATION???


----------



## Jace

No time left.


----------



## Wade County

**** sake. No way.


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami

It should be our ball.


----------



## Wade County

GREAT D!


----------



## Wade County

League pass is so bloody delayed. You guys are updating me before it happens :laugh:


----------



## Jace

Damn.


----------



## doctordrizzay

No battier ;(


----------



## Wade County

**** sake.


----------



## Wade County

Parker throws up the garbage, nobody there to stop Duncan.


----------



## PoetLaureate

omg of course it falls right to him


----------



## Wade County

Guys im dying.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Another wtf basket by the Spurs. Parker finds Duncan on the way down with 6 arms in his way.


----------



## Jace

Commercial breaks...so...long...


----------



## LA68

Giving LeBron those three's early will pay off now. Instead of going strong, he is back to passing off. 

Spurs would let anyone shoot instead of LeBron.


----------



## Wade County

Spurs have made some miracle shots tonight.


----------



## Wade County

MBP needs to takeover.


----------



## LA68

Jace said:


> Commercial breaks...so...long...


The last eight mins is gonna last an hour. 

Take a deep breath !!


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Nice Mario


----------



## Jace

Rio!


----------



## Wade County

Rio great drive!


----------



## Jace

Clear path?


----------



## Wade County

Come on DWade


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami

Clear path foul? I am not sure but I think so.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Clearpath foul has been in for years. Still dont know what the **** a clearpath foul is.


----------



## LA68

Anybody ever doubting Wade's effort should be ashamed of themselves


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami

Refs say its a normal foul.


----------



## Jace

Crap. Good job Javie.


----------



## Wade County

Should be clearpath. Lebron was infront of Neal.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Exactly what I mean..


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami

Wade makes a jumper. Great!


----------



## Jace

:dwade:

Thank goodness. Bosh is terrified to shoot.


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami

Turnover for Spurs. Please capitalize on this!


----------



## Wade County

Thats a rubbish call. Was a clearpath!


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami

Ah, Bosh...


----------



## Wade County

Wade!


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Come on Chris..


----------



## Jace

Come on Bosh.


----------



## Jace

Of ****ing course they score.


----------



## Wade County

Manu flopinobli


----------



## Jace

Bosh sucks tonight.


----------



## Wade County

****ing Manu.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

LBJ


----------



## Jace

:lebron:

I'm freaking out.


----------



## Wade County

Bucket here would be huge


----------



## doctordrizzay

5:37

Up 7

CANT LET THIS UP


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami

Thanks, Manu. Keep going on like that.


----------



## PoetLaureate

Bosh gets a free pass from me for game 6, I dont care. JUST WIN THSI SHIT


----------



## Jace

STOPS STOPS STOPS STOPS STOPS


----------



## Wade County

LEJ!


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Wade County said:


> Bucket here would be huge


I feel for WC and his backed up link :laugh:


----------



## Wade County

5 minutes away guys. 5 ****ING MINUTES.

LETS GO HEAT LETS GO HEAT!!! :lebron:


----------



## doctordrizzay

A stop and a bucket would be so nice right now


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami

doctordrizzay said:


> 5:37
> 
> Up 7
> 
> CANT LET THIS UP


Plus we have the ball.


----------



## Wade County

W2B - im kinda cheating. It's too much for me, im refreshing this page to see what happens and then seeing it on my feed :joel:


----------



## doctordrizzay

WithHotCompanyInMiami said:


> Plus we have the ball.


Spurs timeout...


----------



## Wade County

I dont care if CB posts a doughnut aslong as we win this game


----------



## Jace

Hide Bosh in the corner. He'll get excited about hitting 3s.


----------



## Wade County

Heat dancers make me feel happy atleast


----------



## Jace

Stop and fouled. Get points.


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami

doctordrizzay said:


> Spurs timeout...


Ah.

Manu is great!


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami

Bosh misses. Of course.


----------



## Jace

I was wrong. He can't hit shit.


----------



## doctordrizzay

Horrible pass to bosh for the Three...he is SO SHAKEY tonight


----------



## Wade County

Bosh you dipshit


----------



## Wade2Bosh

LBJ!


----------



## Wade County

BUCKET PLEASE


----------



## Jace

LeJ!


----------



## Jace

Of course. Come on guys.


----------



## LA68

Manu's still on the court. Heat should win. 

Can't beat Miami 4 against 5


----------



## PoetLaureate

AAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH


----------



## Wade County

Manu....


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Battier 33333


----------



## doctordrizzay

REALLY THATS A FOUL ON DUNCAN????


----------



## Jace

FOUL?????


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami

Hmm, not a foul I see now.


----------



## Wade County

SHANE!


----------



## LA68

Bosh is playing very good defense. Let the others do the shooting


----------



## Wade County

OH FFS!


----------



## Wade2Bosh

****ing hell


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami

We need to make points on this possession.


----------



## Wade County

Wheres the foul!


----------



## Jace

We've gotten hosed on a few calls. That was big.


----------



## Wade County

Absolute GARBAGE call


----------



## PoetLaureate

AAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH


----------



## Wade County

Huge call. Huge.

CB didnt even do anything!?


----------



## LA68

Why can't every game be like this ?? The fans probably couldn't survive it !


----------



## JJ_79

F'in refs unbelieveble!


----------



## doctordrizzay

We absolutely need a bucket here


----------



## Wade County

Bucket on this possession. Can't let them tie or get it to 1.


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami

Bosh got five fouls. That could hurt us if we go OT.


----------



## Smithian

Oh Bosh, your poor poor soul.


----------



## Jace

22-10 FTAs.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

3 minutes left. That is an eternity.


----------



## Wade County

************ I cant handle this


----------



## Wade County

God please get a bucket here


----------



## JJ_79

Jace said:


> 22-10 FTAs.


says it all!


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Wade!

sick pass by Shane


----------



## Wade County

This is too much


----------



## Jace

COME ON COME ON


----------



## Wade County

DWAADE!


----------



## Wade County

Bucket here..


----------



## Jace

Of course.


----------



## Wade County

D UP


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Such bullshit


----------



## Jace

2 big ones Rio.


----------



## Wade County

****!


----------



## Wade County

This is WAAAY too much


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Wario and Bosh...


----------



## Jace

Give us the backend Rio.


----------



## Wade County

Rio please...dont choke...


----------



## LA68

Jace said:


> 22-10 FTAs.


How do you get FT's when your boy is shooting threes ??


----------



## Wade County

Holy **** Rio what was that


----------



## Jace

Saved by the Leonard miss Rio. For now.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

My heart. Holy shit.


----------



## doctordrizzay

I CANT WATCH THIS.


----------



## JJ_79

Now a bucket please!!!


----------



## Jace

I might faint. I have to pee so bad.


----------



## LA68

That is going to haunt Timmy for a long time.


----------



## Wade County

****


----------



## Jace

This commercial break will last 18 years.


----------



## Wade County

Holy ****ing shit man. HOLY SHIT.

Bucket and we have this. Miss...and door is wide open for a Game 6 like heartbreak on a bigger scale


----------



## Wade County

Damn man, Shane had a great look there. He's been incredible tonight though.


----------



## Wade County

THIS IS TOO MUCH. AHHHH


----------



## Wade County

Gotta use up most of this clock and get a good look. 

And hit our inevitable free throws... :|


----------



## Wade2Bosh

LBJ!!!!


----------



## PoetLaureate

THE ****ING KING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jace

COJONES :lebron:


----------



## JJ_79

LBJ!!!! Is that the closer?!


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami

Don't, don't, don't foul.

DON'T!


----------



## Wade County

KING JAMES!!


----------



## Jace

I'm going to combust.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Pop will draw up a great play here. 

This is coming down to free throws.


----------



## LA68

The way this series has gone, I'll wait till the end.


----------



## Wade County

No fouls. STOPS!!!


----------



## Wade County

IM DYING HERE


----------



## Jace

STOP


----------



## JJ_79

WithHotCompanyInMiami said:


> Don't, don't, don't foul.
> 
> DON'T!


Don't!!! And refs no phantom calls!!!


----------



## Wade County

Stop and free throws. PLEASE


----------



## Wade2Bosh

GREAT D by BOSH AND LBJ!


----------



## Wade County

PLEASE


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami

Manu is Heat FVMP!


----------



## Jace

Oh my goodness. Please. Please.

Please.


----------



## PoetLaureate

END THIS SHIT NOW


----------



## Basel

Congrats.


----------



## Wade County

STEAL!


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Made both!


----------



## Wade County

Please Lebron...


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami

LeBron makes both.


----------



## LA68

Its about time for Manu to hang em up, his reflexes are gone


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami

Wade gets fouled. 16.3 seconds left.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Wade to the line!


----------



## PoetLaureate

AFKLASDFJLASKDFJSLADKFJASDLKFJASLDFJALSDFJASDLKFJASLDFKJASDFADF


----------



## Jace

Your turn Dwyane.


----------



## JJ_79

LBJ ends his Texas syndrom!


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Make up for '06, Wade! (even though we still won)


----------



## Wade County

WE GOT THIS!!!


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami

Battier's defense habe been great.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

HEAT WIN!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jace

oYEAAAHAIHADFOIHDFHASFHIADHF"IHDSFLHDF"IH"LKJDSLF


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami

YEAH, WE ARE CHAMPIONS.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

BACK to back!!


----------



## doctordrizzay

LECLUTCH JAMES


----------



## Randy

Awesome!


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami

YAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHH.


----------



## Wade County

BACK TO BAXCK!!!!


----------



## Wade County

OMFG!!!


----------



## Wade2Bosh

All class from Pop and the Spurs.


----------



## JJ_79

Back to back despite the refs!!!


----------



## Dissonance

Congrats Heat fans!!!!!!


----------



## Wade County

Im sitting here, at my work desk, in tears!


----------



## UD40

YYYYYYYYYYYEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Wade County

MIAMI!!!!


----------



## Jace

AM I ALIVE


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Lebron James 2x champ/4xMVP/2xFMVP

Dwyane Wade 3xChamp/1xFMVP

:clap:


And now, Ray Allen's 3 will live on in infamy.


----------



## Wade County

I dont give a **** what Ray and CB did tonight. They saved our season in game 6.


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami

Wonderful! I am so happy.

Spurs of course should be praised. They played really, really great.


----------



## Drizzy

SDLKJFNSLDKNFGOILSDHTGIOPNDLOIDNGK:LSNGKL:GDKDIGNSKFSDF


----------



## PoetLaureate

CHAMPS I LOVE YOU ALLL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Drizzy

BACK TO BACK BABBBBBBBBBBBBYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami

MVP must go to LeBron.


----------



## Drizzy

I LOVE ALL YOU GUYS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## UD40

BACK TO BACK!!!!!!


----------



## Smithian

UNLOCK TYE TROLL THREAD


----------



## UD40

TEAM NO SLEEP RIDES AGAIN!!!!!!


----------



## Smithian

UNLOCK TYE TROLL THREAD NOW


----------



## Jace

LEBRON ISNT CLUTCH

I ****ING LOVE YOU GUYS. HATERS TOOOOOOOOOOO!


----------



## Smithian

UNLOCK THE DAMN TROLL THREAD NOW


----------



## Jace

That last J from LeBron is what I pictured in my dreams to seal a title. HATERS SILENCED.


----------



## Jace

Listen to Smithi!


----------



## Wade2Bosh

UD40 said:


> TEAM NO SLEEP RIDES AGAIN!!!!!!


TEAM No Sleep needs to get his ass to the surgical room as quickly as possible and nto take 3 months to get it.


----------



## Wade County

unlocked

I HAD TO


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami




----------



## Wade2Bosh

How about Shane Battier? How about SHANE ****ING BATTIER?!

Major props to Spo as well for changing the shooters up as needed.


----------



## Wade County

RAY. VALIDATION.


----------



## Jace

Little secret guys: I've worn my "FROM ROBBINS ILLINOIS" white Wade shirt I got during one of the rare XX wins against the Rockets for both backtoback clinchers. ITS PROVEN!


----------



## Wade County

Wade2Bosh said:


> How about Shane Battier? How about SHANE ****ING BATTIER?!
> 
> Major props to Spo as well for changing the shooters up as needed.


SHANE ****ING BATTIER MAN.

I've been hating on him...but dude DELIVERED tonight. Incredible performance.


----------



## Jace

So much to talk about in this game guys. I work a dbl tomorrow and won't sleep for sure.

Wait...this game? HOW ABOUT THIS ****ING SEASON?????


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami

There's Micky Arison. Big thanks and congratulations!


----------



## Wade County

LONG LIVE THE KING


----------



## PoetLaureate

on repeat all nigth baby


----------



## Wade2Bosh

BACK TO BACK BABY!


----------



## Jace

I remember making a post in the season thread early in the season saying I wanted the Spurs in the Finals. Got my ****ing wish. And they pushed us to the ****ing edge.


----------



## Wade County

What a series. What a win.


----------



## Jace

Remember the outsider posters coming in here and already dropping LeBron crap on us in G6? Feels so good.


----------



## Wade County

Battier and Mario took CB's offense and were HUGE tonight


----------



## Jace

Nice shirts!


----------



## Wade County

Not 1, Not 2...


----------



## Wade County

OK what was our final record with Birdman playing?


----------



## Jace

SIX THREES SHATTIER SIX THREES? DID YOU HAVE THAT ALL POSTSEASON?


----------



## Wade County

Norris Cole. 2 seasons. 2 championships.


----------



## Jace

Three for #3.


----------



## Jace

BIRD'S A CHAMP!

Two for Jesus!


----------



## Smithian

UNLOCK THE TROLL THREAD NOW


----------



## Jace

Game 6 just got that much more legendary.


----------



## Jace

Smithian said:


> UNLOCK THE TROLL THREAD NOW


WC did.


----------



## Smithian

UNLOCK THE DAMN TROLL THREAD NOW!


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Jace said:


> Three for #3.


He wanted it bad. Said this one would be for himself. 


LBJ MVP!

:manbearpig:


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami

Deserved FMVP for LeBron.


----------



## Smithian

UNLOCK THE DAMN TROLL THREAD NOW!!


----------



## JJ_79

I thought it was over in game 6! This team is Championship pedigree big time!!!


----------



## Smithian

UNLOCK THE DAMN TROLL THREAD NOW!!!


----------



## Wade County

SMITH IT'S UNLOCKED!


----------



## Jace

Oh my god this is heavenly.

**** YEAH LEBRON :manbearpig:


----------



## PoetLaureate

Wade County said:


> ^ We're up 2. Dont change a thing.


Good call!


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami

Haha, Battier.


----------



## Jace

I want to be in that ****ing lockerroom.


----------



## Wade County

Not mentioned yet, but DWade was fantastic tonight.


----------



## UD40

LEBRON F'ING JAMES!!!!


----------



## Wade County

:spo: looks out of his mind :laugh:


----------



## Jace

My god guys. This won't all hit me for awhile.

I watched the 2012 title DVD I won on Heat Twivia last night. Pumped me up so much.


----------



## UD40

The speech was amazing.


----------



## Jace

BOSH DIDN'T SCORE

Wait!!! Did Spo go backward cap again? I was hoping for it.


----------



## Smithian

HAHAHAHA TAKE ALL CONVERSATION TO http://www.basketballforum.com/miami-heat/503809-heat-done-2.html


----------



## Jace

Man, the Spurs are such a great team. Many people are debating they're better than any Jordan faced.


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami

Popovich is talking now.

http://www.nba.com/live1/


----------



## UD40

Fiz shedding tears is giving me chills like crazy!


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Just to update it...










:rock:


----------



## Jace

This is so surreal. Can't believe we back-to-backed it. Feel really validated. I know it took 7 games in back to back series, but every title team faces adversity. Pippen was never gimpy like Wade.


----------



## UD40




----------



## Jace

To my 2006-and-back'ers...WE GOT 3!! Can you believe this?!


----------



## Jace

MY SUMMER IS AWESOME...AGAIN


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami




----------



## Wade2Bosh

Ray in oakley snow goggles in the locker room :laugh:


----------



## UD40




----------



## Jace

When I was saying I couldn't believe we went "back-to-back"...I mean winning games. Two-game win streak bitches!


----------



## UD40




----------



## Jace

W2 you're watching NBATV?


----------



## Floods

Congrats guys.

I didn't really have a preference for this series. But I'm satisfied with the Heat having back-to-back titles and LeBron likely shedding whatever doubt was left.

I'm sure you guys don't care, but I felt horrible for the Spurs walking down that hallway for the last time, having been screwed by their coach. Looked like the arena was giving them a round of applause during the ceremony, instead of booing like is customary.


----------



## Jace

Michelle Beadle can suck all of my junk.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Yeah, Jace. NBA TV is in the locker room. Champagne everywhere.


----------



## Jace

BOSH AND A CHAMPAGNE BOTTLE 

:yesyesyes:


----------



## Wade County

The only thing that would make this sweeter is winning in 2011.

Looks like we'll need to Threepeat it next season


----------



## Jace

Yeah I was DVRing it. Just switched to it and rewound.


----------



## Jace

Crazy part is LeBron left Wade hanging in 2011, almost did the opposite this year.


----------



## Smithian

JARVIS VARNADO IS AN NBA CHAMPION! VINDICATION!

I. Am. So. HAPPY!!!!!


----------



## Wade County

Does anything show the growth of Lebron's game since he played the Spurs in the Finals with Cleveland than tonight? Watching him rain jumpers on them all night was amazing.

:lebron:


----------



## UD40




----------



## UD40

HOLD UP!

HAS ANYONE HIT US WITH A LITTLE RANDY MARSH!?!?!?!


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Too bad Kenny and Barkley arent there.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

UD40 said:


> HOLD UP!
> 
> HAS ANYONE HIT US WITH A LITTLE RANDY MARSH!?!?!?!


Smithian is slippin


----------



## Wade County

JESUS SAVES.

I'll never forget that Game 6 Thray for the rest of my life.


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami

I thought Bosh had made atleast two, three or so points but he didn't make any I see now. But I still think he was playing good - especially in defense.


----------



## Jace

Heat TV just started.


----------



## Wade County

SMITHI WHERE'S RANDY


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami

Wade County said:


> JESUS SAVES.
> 
> I'll never forget that Game 6 Thray for the rest of my life.


That three must feel so bad for Spurs and their fans.


----------



## doctordrizzay

Juwan Howard 2 Time Champion


----------



## UD40




----------



## Jace

**** it


----------



## Smithian

JARVIS VARNADO IS AN NBA CHAMPION! SHANE BATTIER IS CLUTCH! ERIK SPOELSTRA IS BEST COACH (statistically) IN NBA HISTORY! WE'RE GRITTY, PURE, AND WIN WITH ENERGY!


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami

I am watching the press conferences but I also opened a stream now. Magic etc. is talking. Is it allowed to link to streams?


----------



## Jace

How about that ****ing Thray man. So perfect for that to be his last 3.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Udonis Haslem wasnt used in the last 2 games, but still...

Udonis Haslem 3xCHAMP


Cementing his place and his jersey being hung in that building after he's done.


----------



## Smithian

JOEL ANTHONY HAS TWO RINGS!!


----------



## Jace

Signed black trophy again.


----------



## Wade County

UD was huge in that Indy series though. We dont get here without his contribution.

Congrats to all Heat players, fans and staff. A huge achievement!


----------



## doctordrizzay

Do you guys realize 48 hours ago Lebron was this close "-" from being criticized like 2011


----------



## UD40




----------



## Jace

I can say this now: I ****ing love Pop. Seeing him hug and kiss LeWade was awesome. What an awesome team to beat. This feels so much better than Thunder in 5.


----------



## Jace

Yes, we get another pic of Bosh with Champs glasses.


----------



## UD40




----------



## Wade County

Whatever happens from here on out, the Big 3 have been validated. Haters can say what they want, but back-to-back titles demands respect and shows that the decision they made was the right one.

Thank you Micky, Pat and the Big 3 for making this possible.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Spo at the podium.


----------



## Wade County

Guys....

WE JUST WON THE NBA CHAMPIONSHIP IN A GAME 7!!


----------



## UD40

One time for Rio with that buzzer beater at the end of the 3rd!!!!!


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Wade County said:


> Guys....
> 
> WE JUST WON THE NBA CHAMPIONSHIP IN A GAME 7!!


Dude, i'm still trying to figure out how we won game 6 :laugh:


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami

UD40 said:


>


LeBron looks like 50 Cent there.


----------



## Jace

The LeJ kinda won us a title tonight.


----------



## UD40

How I'm feeling with all the LeBron hate right about now.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Jace said:


> The LeJ kinda won us a title tonight.


LeWade J


We just won a game 7 with Bosh, Ray and Mike Miller being held scoreless.


----------



## Jace

I knew that Thrio banker would be huge.

Exactly WC, one title is one thing, but back to back says something completely different. Also gets rid of the lockout BS talk.

Good call W2, Wade must be thrilled he finally flashbacked 2006, sorta.


----------



## HEATLUNATIC

:cheers:


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Lebron and Shane on NBA TV


----------



## Jace

Look at Keith with 'gar already.


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami

Jace said:


> I knew that Thrio banker would be huge.
> 
> Exactly WC, one title is one thing, but back to back says something completely different. Also gets rid of the lockout BS talk.


That thing is actually funny, haha. Many net trolls writes "1*" or "0,5" when talking about LeBron's then only ring and FMVP. 

But it's more pathetic than funny...


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Lebron with a cigar in his hands on NBA TV


----------



## UD40

Wade2Bosh said:


> Lebron and Shane on NBA TV


And that other guy, too...

:banana:


----------



## Jace

Went to a basketball court today wearing my Miami Heat, 24 Hour Fitness Shaq shirt from '05. As I walked up the game stopped because of an out bounds ball that rolled up to me. The dude I threw it to told me to "take of that shirt. They gonna take a L tonight." I proceeded to light it up on the court. Felt like a good omen.


----------



## Wade County

HEATLUNATIC said:


> :cheers:


Damn son, where have YOU been :yesyesyes:


----------



## Smithian

Smithian said:


> JARVIS VARNADO IS AN NBA CHAMPION! SHANE BATTIER IS CLUTCH! ERIK SPOELSTRA IS BEST COACH (statistically) IN NBA HISTORY! WE'RE GRITTY, PURE, AND WIN WITH ENERGY!


JOEL ANTHONY. TWO TIME CHAMPION.

BOW DOWN TO MY BOYS.


----------



## Jace

Shane is shoeless, lol. Two in two Heat years for him.


----------



## Smithian

HEATLUNATIC said:


> :cheers:


Who are you?


----------



## doctordrizzay

Shane was our Mike Miller from last year


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Wade now joins Bron and Shane on nbatv


----------



## Jace

Work will be fun tomorrow. No one here is a Bobcat fan, but of course many hate the Heat.


----------



## Jace

We need a mean MF'ing PF who can hit outside Js. We also need a 3 and D athletic wing. TIME TO WORK RILES.


----------



## UD40

THANK YOU, JESUS SHUTTLESWORTH FOR MAKING THIS ALL POSSIBLE!!!!!!


----------



## Wade2Bosh

> Ethan J. Skolnick ‏@EthanJSkolnick 7s
> Chris Andersen: "I need security. Champ coming through."


Congrats to Birdman! Hope we find a way to keep him.


----------



## doctordrizzay

HAHAHA

'My name is 3 not Wade" Hhahahaha


----------



## Jace

Love that LeWade carried us. We also had classic Mario/Wario. And Shane's Redemption!


----------



## Jace

:rotf:

Look at MIcky!


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami

Wade says "my name is Three". Then someone says "Wade" and is going to ask a question and Wade answers "no, Three".  Now another one had to call him Three.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Tristan Thompson was just outside the Heat locker room behind eric and Tony. He was at game 6 as well.


----------



## UD40

> "Just wanted to soak it in,'' Wade said, saying he didn't enough in previous two titles. "Tonight I wanted to just take a moment and soak it in being a kid from Robbins, Ill., being a kid from Marquette University and now having three.''


3x!!


----------



## Jace

Weird. (to W2's post)


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami

Wade talks very positive about Battier.


----------



## Jace

We have more titles than the Knicks...


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami

LeBron is talking to the SportsCenter-studio.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Jace said:


> Weird. (to W2's post)


I believe he signed with Lebron's boy, Rich Paul.


----------



## UD40

Jace said:


> We have more titles than the Knicks...


I just hit "like" and "unlike" about five times to add emphasis to how much I love this.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Danny Green ends up shooting 1-12 in the final 2 games. He finally came back down to Earth.


----------



## UD40

Lebron on ESPN with an array of chumps.


----------



## Jace

Epic Bird call bomb on Micky's interview.


----------



## UD40

Magic just told Lebron he thinks Bron can become the greatest ever.

Can we just stop that talk for a moment and enjoy this?


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami

Magic praises LeBron.


----------



## Jace

7 years from our first title we win G7 by 7 points.


----------



## UD40




----------



## Wade2Bosh

"Reports of my demise were a bit Premature. That's my opening statement"

:laugh: Shane


----------



## UD40

> Chris Tomasson ‏@christomasson 11s
> Shane Battier: "Reports of my demise were premature.''


I love Shane.


----------



## Jace

So many breakthroughs for LeBron this season. That last J reminded me if that closer J he hit @ATL in what I believe was our first road win (after "Tissues in da Club"). Then he had the gamewinners, during the streak and the playoffs.


----------



## UD40

Those jumpers tonight were statements. Everyone that sliced through the net was a kick to the gut of all of his critics.


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami

Jace said:


> So many breakthroughs for LeBron this season. That last J reminded me if that closer J he hit @ATL in what I believe was our first road win (after "Tissues in da Club"). Then he had the gamewinners, during the streak and the playoffs.


Yeah. It would be so unfair if LeBron hadn't won the title this year with the great season he has had. No disrepect to Spurs, though...


----------



## UD40

> Joseph Goodman ‏@JoeGoodmanJr 43s
> SHANE BATTIER: "I believe in basketball Gods and I felt like they owed me big time."


This guy kills me :lol:


----------



## Wade County

25.3ppg
10.9rpg
7.0apg

the King


----------



## Jace

Three Finals appearances in 3 years. Two straight titles. This was a quarter away from being blown up by the media.


----------



## UD40

Jace said:


> Three Finals appearances in 3 years. Two straight titles. This was a quarter away from being blown up by the media.


Or a half an inch of a Ray Allen corner three away from being blown up by the media.


----------



## Jace

I love this team. Would've said that win or lose. The characters/personalities are the best blend I've ever seen. Didn't feel quite this way about 2012.


----------



## Jace

UD40 said:


> Or a half an inch of a Ray Allen corner three away from being blown up by the media.


Jesus (no pun intended), so true. :gunner:


----------



## UD40




----------



## Jace

Three banners man. Three banners. 

Yes, Lakers fans, I know.  

Let us have this moment.


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami

https://pbs.twimg.com/media/BNQc6vuCcAAscNd.jpg:large

https://twitter.com/Ballislife/status/347941250130927617/photo/1


----------



## doctordrizzay

The amount of basketball Lebron has played the past year and half is mindboggling


----------



## Jace

True DD, he's finally going to get a summer of rest...And maybe game-honing.










Magic's in love.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Guess we can expect Lebron back on twitter at any moment.


----------



## UD40

Jace said:


> Three banners man. Three banners.
> 
> Yes, Lakers fans, I know.
> 
> Let us have this moment.


Man, when Celtics & Lakers fan get on that "look at how many rings we have" BS, just point out that they've been around since the dawn of time. We've been around since 1988.

Extremely skewed argument.


----------



## UD40

Manu was our 4th best player tonight. He busted his ass for us tonight.


----------



## DWade06

Lol at Bosh, what an awkward fella


----------



## UD40

So is anyone else going to look back on the first few pages of this thread tomorrow and laugh?

Man, this game came and went just like that but this day (prior to about 11:45 pm EST) sucked lol.


----------



## Jace

Swear I didn't steal this...Ready?

*


BOSH PROVED HE'S A DINOSAUR BY LAYING AN EGG!*

:drums:


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami

Chalmer is gonna talk now.

http://www.nba.com/live1/


----------



## Jace

We beat crazy shot hitting Tony Parker. We beat 30 and 17 Tim Duncan. We beat 70% Danny Green (I know he didn't end the series there, but you know what I mean). We beat Kawhi the Robot. Craziest series I've ever rooted in.


----------



## UD40

> Chris Tomasson ‏@christomasson 15s
> LeBron James on media criticism: "Please continue to motivate me. I need you guys.''


Keep feeding him!


----------



## UD40

Well, we have our guy from the inner city of Akron, another from Robins, Illinois, and we also have...



> Joseph Goodman ‏@JoeGoodmanJr 52s
> CHALMERS: "Just a little kid from Alaska."


----------



## Wade2Bosh

I hate this damn channel. From their awful pregame coverage, to cutting the championship ceremony screen in half to show fans hitting pots and pans on the streets of Miami, to now this..


----------



## UD40

Fellas, que the music....


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami

Wade is talking to the ESPN studio.

Magic said to him: "You're the greatest unselfish superstar in the history of the game".


----------



## UD40

> D'Brickashaw ‏@DragonflyJonez 1m
> If the biggest "mistake" I made happened to raise 2.5M for the Boys and Girls Club I would tell y'all kiss my black ass.


...


----------



## UD40

"I came out and I was guarded by Tiago...I don't disrespect any player but.,..c'mon now."-D Wade.


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami

Magic keeps praising Wade.


----------



## Jace

Everyone do like last year and post all the lockerroom and party video you find. Vine being around this time should bring some good stuff.


----------



## Drizzy

How bad was Bosh tonight? Seriously. Obviously nobody gives a shit but...yeah.

WE CHAMPS THO!


----------



## Drizzy

Also...I winced every damn time Wade pulled up but I'll give the man credit. He showed up.


----------



## Jace

Shaq and Pat shake hands on HEATv.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Dwyane talking about the Spurs players and their class as an organization. He said he still doesnt know how Kawhi Leonard sounds because he doesnt say a word, but that he's still a bad dude.


----------



## Jace

That yellow rope should be encased in glass. It's part of Heat lore now.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Magic heaping praise on everyone. Told Wade he is not only the class of the Heat organization, but the entire league and that he is the most unselfish superstar ever.


----------



## Jace

Awesome for the Grizzlies to each have crazy-3 closeout games for titles.

27 straight wins, back to back MVPs, back to back titles. Nutty.


----------



## UD40




----------



## Wade2Bosh

> Ethan J. Skolnick ‏@EthanJSkolnick 5m
> Wade: "Ten years, 3 championships. Ain't no snow in Miami so only time u get to do this." pic.twitter.com/ga6PV3rM9l


----------



## Jace

I've had to pee since the 2nd half. Still haven't.


----------



## onelakerfan

Congrats Miami heat


----------



## Jace

Bad news guys: It was announced today that 5 teams will have sleeved alts next year, and many think our next 4th jersey will be one. I know, ruined your night.


----------



## UD40




----------



## UD40

Alright fellas, I'm hitting the hay.

Hoping I don't wake up and this was all a dream.


----------



## letsgoceltics

Damn, Ray Allen won another one...


----------



## Wade County

What a way to start my weekend.

****ING MIAMI HEAT NBA CHAMPS WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Jace

Five fastbreak points tonight. All season we proved we could win every way. It's come in handy all playoffs.


----------



## doctordrizzay

That Ray Allen three.

that got to go down as the one of the biggest shots of all-time.


----------



## Wade County

I wanna take a minute to say congrats to the Spurs also. Tough ass series, and that must be a heartbreaking loss. I was sure I was gonna be the one that felt that pain - feels good to be wrong.

Much respect to Pop, Duncan, TP...et al

Oh, and thanks Manu


----------



## Wade County




----------



## Wade2Bosh

1st tweet from a Heat player?


> Norris Cole ‏@PG30_MIA 9m
> Back2Back!!! #Champs #2Times #Heatles #CSU #937


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami

Wade County said:


>


Nice picture!


----------



## Jace

Love the way LBJ ended his PC: "I want you guys to keep motivating me."


----------



## Wade County

Hard to hate on LBJs resume now.

4 time MVP
2 time Finals MVP
2 time Champion


----------



## Jace

I feel like they designed that hat for Birdman.


----------



## Jace

One question...










_Am I not clutch?_





BACK IT UP BABY DAS HOW WE DO


----------



## Jace

Championship Alley needs to be re-decorated again. #Back2BackChampProblems


----------



## Wade County

I want a timeless picture of Ray's Thray, and Lebron's dagger.


----------



## Dee-Zy

3.

I love you guys. 

Even if I have never met you. 

3!!!!



3!!!!


----------



## doctordrizzay

This win was more satisfying than last year


----------



## Jace

Steve Kerr is pissed off somewhere. Hubie Brown is muttering.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Jace said:


> Steve Kerr is pissed off somewhere. Hubie Brown is muttering.


Dont forget Skip. Nothing better than Lebron of all people(even though he's backed off a ton since last season) beating his beloved Spurs.


----------



## Jace

How did we do this without Jorts?


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Wade County said:


> I want a timeless picture of Ray's Thray, and Lebron's dagger.


There should be a wall dedicated to that whole play. From Chris grabbing the rebound, to him passing it out to Ray, to Ray taking the 3.


----------



## Jace

Broussard on SC talking about breaking up the Big 3. Didn't say for sure should be done, but saying it could be argued as a good idea.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

**** ESPN


----------



## Wade County

Broussard...FOH man. Just GTFO.

Bring that shit up after we win our 2nd title? 3 straight Finals appearances?

Big 3 will be here as long as we can have them.


----------



## onelakerfan

Heat fans just ignore FSPN ppl. Enjoy this and the moment. Unfortunately it does not last long


----------



## Wade2Bosh

^No doubt.


----------



## Jace

Nine for Pat?


----------



## Wade County

Yep, 9 for Pat. What a career.

Much love for 'The Architect'.


----------



## Jace

:laugh:

Love the difference in the LBJ handshake Simmons got from Magic and Jalen.


----------



## Maravilla

congrats  happy for you guys.. mostly for the unwarranted hate for LBJ.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

So the Heat end the season not losing back to back games since January 10th, finally win back to back games for the 1st time in a month, and are now back to back champs.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

I usually like watching the losing teams post game press conference, but finding it hard to watch the Spurs ones. Class organization and players.


----------



## 77AJ

Congratulations Heat fans. Enjoy it. Was a fun year.


----------



## doctordrizzay

23AJ said:


> Congratulations Heat fans. Enjoy it. Was a fun year.


I was waiting for you, and thank-you! Hell of a series between the Heat and your Spurs.


----------



## Jace

Now instead of only bothering us all summer, Indy fans can taunt Spurs fans by telling them they took us to the same amount of games.


----------



## Drizzy

23AJ said:


> Congratulations Heat fans. Enjoy it. Was a fun year.


Don't know who your favorite team is, but both the Pacer and Spurs series were a lot of fun.


----------



## 77AJ

You guys deserve it, won it fair and square. Hopefully we get another Finals like this next year! Enjoy the the summer as champions! And the following NBA season as defending champions.


----------



## 77AJ

Drizzy said:


> Don't know who your favorite team is, but both the Pacer and Spurs series were a lot of fun.


That series was a lot of fun, win or lose, it was also a roller coaster of emotion. WOW, will be talking about that Finals for a long time. Enjoy it, your Heat are the champs.


----------



## 77AJ

doctordrizzay said:


> I was waiting for you, and thank-you! Hell of a series between the Heat and your Spurs.


Game 1 , 6 (especially 6) and game 7 were classics. Reminded me a lot of the late 80s and early 90s Finals With LA/BOS and LA/Detroit. CHI/LA CHI/PDX CHI/PHX. 

Great Stuff, still coming down from that emotional roller coaster of game six , and game seven. Good stuff.

Enjoy it Doc drizzay your team fought tooth and nail for this chip.


----------



## UD40

This, in my opinion, was the moment that turned everything around and made everything possible for this championship to happen...


----------



## UD40

Now that it's over I can say this without worrying about getting burned the next play: FOR GOD'S SAKE, CAN RIO OR COLE PLEASE-FOR THE LOVE OF EVERYTHING GOOD IN THIS WORLD-NEVER GUARD PARKER AGAIN!?!!!!?

Phew...I feel better now :noco:


----------



## Dee-Zy

Woah, I just learned now that Battier broke a NBA Finals game 7 record for most 3s!


----------



## Jace

Crazy.

Hey guys....BUCKS IN SIX!


----------



## doctordrizzay

Lebron has the monkey off his back as well as anything else now. Next year is gonna be very fun


----------



## doctordrizzay

Lebron recruiting already.


----------



## doctordrizzay




----------



## Jace

Just catching the rant now. EPIC.


----------



## UD40

Link?


----------



## UD40

Found it. Already excited and Dan hasn't even said a word yet!


----------



## Jace

> NEW YORK -- The Heat's Game 7 win over the San Antonio Spurs drew the second-most viewers for the NBA Finals on ABC since the network took over the series in 2003.
> 
> Miami's 95-88 victory Thursday night was watched by an average of 26.3 million people. *Game 7 between the Los Angeles Lakers and Boston Celtics in 2010 had an audience of 28.2 million.*
> 
> The series averaged 17.7 million viewers, up 5 percent from last year's Heat-Thunder Finals, which went only five games.


Kobedom.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Those are crazy numbers though, especially considering the opponent. The Spurs always draw poor ratings.


----------



## Jace

True. The Lakers-Celtics matchup was super-hyped too.


----------



## doctordrizzay

Jace said:


> Kobedom.


I think it's more the Celtics Lakers rival there


----------



## Jace

Our 118 FTAs were the least by a team in a 7 game series, ever. Maybe we finally have a title idiots won't attribute to referee help.


----------



## Dee-Zy

Ref wasn't great but one thing for sure, Heat did not get to go on the line a lot when they drove to the basket. Nobody can attribute it to ref giving us fouls this year.


----------



## Jace

:laugh: Skimming some of this thread...Crazy night.


----------

